# Chevy is on fire



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Well chevy won another COT race, and it wasnt Hendrick this time...Glad to see Truex Jr get his first win...As for his teamate, Dale Jr, he has nothing but bad luck...Cursed I tell you...I hope NASCAR does more than slap kurt bush on the hands for what he did in the pits...Thay should suspend his a$$ for a few races, dock points and slap a fine on top of it...I hate that guy...Id like to see Tony kick his a$$ for that...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

what did he do?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He wrecked Tony Stewart.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm no Kurt Busch fan but I do believe Stewart wrecked him on the track. I like to see guys go at it. It makes it like Cale and Bobby again


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not a fan of either, but it sure looked like #2 came out of that corner and came up high with no room to do it. Oh well, that's racing. It sure makes it interesting! I would think the pit incident would get Kurt suspended for a few races.


----------

